# ممكن معلومات عن ثلاجة الموتى



## alaaroi1 (4 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من لديه معلومات عن ثلاجة حفظ الموتى في المستشفيات يزودنا بها 
مثلا درجة الحرارة المناسبة لحفظ الجثث والاحتياطات المتبعة لعامل الثلاجة ...الخ 
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## alaaroi1 (9 يونيو 2012)

No Answer ?!


----------



## ahmadabohamda (11 أغسطس 2012)

نحن في المشفى تم تعيير درجة الحرارة إلى -5 درجة مئوية ل( علماً بأن هذه الدرجة متناسبة مع الجو المحيط للمحافظة وتختلف هذه الدرجة من بلد إلى آخر كما تختلف حسب طبيعة الجثة المستلمة) لمحافظة على الجثة قدر الإمكان وويتعلق الحفاظ على درجة حرارة منخفضة بتأمين العزل المناسب للجدران وتأمين ضواغط باستطاعة مناسبة كما يتم وضع الجثث بأكياس سوداء أما من ناحية عامل الثلاجة فيرتدي اللباس الخاص ( كفوف - ......)والذي يؤدي إلى عدم تماسه المباشر مع الجثة


----------

